# Eating fish from the river..



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Just curious as to how many people out there eat game fish from out of the Ohio river. For years, it wasn't even considered, but I read in the
newspaper today that they were declared safe by the E.P.A.. Of course
there is still a consumption advisory for the size, amount and type.
This was in todays Weirton Daily Times. Just curious though.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

the people at osanco , i think thats the way they spell it. but any way they say there is an advisary on the fish. but thats dos"nt mean you cant eat the fish , there is an advisary on beer and alcohol but it does"nt stop you from drinking it.... moderation and different types of fish have more or less contamination. you probally would"t eat a carp out of the ohio, but the sauger would be better eating.. most of the contaminations are in the organs of the fish you do not eat that anyway...


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I wouldn't eat Lobster out of the Ohio.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

there is a do not eat advisory for channels 17" and larger...so im not eating a 16" one either...lol


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

I ate some sauger i caught out of the O river this past spring and i'm not glowin in the dark...YET!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Been eatin' the walleye and saugers for years. Not a problem. I'm a little more careful about which cats I eat, all smaller ones!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been eating walleyes and saugers all my life.... the odnr says 1 meal per week out of the ohio for walleyes and sauger but for lake erie they say 1 meal a month for walleye. You do the math


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sauger and Crappie thats all I eat.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I eat the hybrids, saugers, white bass, crappies....eatin' at BK & McDonald's will probably kill ya just as quick, but you keep eatin' it. Mmmm...whopper...double whopper *drool*


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

BassariskY said:


> eatin' at BK & McDonald's will probably kill ya just as quick, but you keep eatin' it. Mmmm...whopper...double whopper *drool*


LOL I hear that!! Very true too..


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Don`t forget that large pizza with extras


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

And all the additives (antibiotics, steroids, and other "crap") going into commercially raised beef...

OR Sauger are quite good.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I kept a nice hybrid today for dinner tomorrow!
Cady


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

BassariskY,
Excellent point!! I've been hearin' complaints about eating the river fish for years...didn't stop me, but that's an excellent comeback! And I'm quite certain that the fish are 3 times as tasty. I never heard that for Lake Erie you should only eat walleye *once* a month....is that true? No kiddin'?! Oh well, I only make it to L Erie once a year, but the Ohio nearly every weekend all winter long. And almost always (90%) bring fish home for the table!! :B


----------

